# App for our Speedsolving Forum



## logeshvishal (Nov 26, 2019)

I'll give u an short intro about me before come with my query. My name's Logesh and I'm from India. I've been solving 3×3 since 2015 and actually I don't solve so frequently but I average around 20 seconds. I've been thinking recently about solving the cube frequently. As I don't have any friends who solves the cube, I got into this community of speedcubing. Hope u guys would help me out . 

Here's my query:

Well...I've been thinking that instead of logging in in our website it'd be easy if there's an app for this site.
Actually, I'm not sure if there's an app for this page so I'm making sure that I confirm with u guys that there's no app for this site.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 26, 2019)

Tapatalk is an app that lets you use various forums including speedsolving, but I don't use it so I can't tell you if it works better than the website.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 26, 2019)

Just going into speed solving is pretty easy for me. It’s got a shortcut since I visit it so often, and I’m auto logged in, so the whole process takes about 5 seconds, from iPad pickup to in forum. Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 26, 2019)

Yup welcome!
Hey, since you don’t solve so frequently but have a 20 sec average, it’s really good!


PetrusQuber said:


> Just going into speed solving is pretty easy for me. It’s got a shortcut since I visit it so often, and I’m auto logged in, so the whole process takes about 5 seconds, from iPad pickup to in forum. Also, welcome to the forums!


Yeah agreed, since your account stays logged in, just press Chrome/ Bing/ idk, go to the Speedsolving site and you’re in.
Your idea of an app is pretty cool tho!


----------



## logeshvishal (Nov 26, 2019)

ThatGuy said:


> Tapatalk is an app that lets you use various forums including speedsolving, but I don't use it so I can't tell you if it works better than the website.


I tried Tapatalk and it's kinda okayish


----------

